# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κατασκευή συστοιχίας κλουβιών

## xXx

Μετά από άδεια που πήρα από τον φίλο Γιώργο Κουκουμέλη, παραθέτω τη μελέτη που είχε κάνει πριν καιρό, κατασκευάζοντας τη συστοιχία κλουβιών του και γενικότερα τον λοιπό εξοπλισμό που χρησιμποποίησε.

*Α. ΧΩΡΟΤΑΞΙΚΗ ΜΕΛΕΤΗ.*

Ελέγξτε το χώρο που θα τοποθετήσετε την εκτροφή σας, και κατά συνέπεια την ιδιοκατασκευή σας. Πρέπει να είναι έτσι δομημένη ώστε να σας δίνει την ευχέρεια της μετατόπισης, του εύκολου καθαρισμού της και της σωστής αποθηκευτικής δυνατότητας των συρταριών και των ντουλαπιών της. Ο λόγος είναι η όσο το δυνατόν πιο γρήγορη και αποτελεσματική χρήση της από εσάς, αλλά και η πιο άνετη διαβίωση των πτηνών σας, κάτι το οποίο όλοι μας το θέλουμε και το επιζητούμε.
Μετρήστε λοιπόν το χώρο, υπολογίζοντας και μελλοντικές κατασκευές, και χώρο αν είναι δυνατόν, καταγραφής και αρχειοθέτησης της πορείας της εκτροφής σας εν γένει.

*Β. ΕΛΕΓΧΟ ΚΟΣΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ.*

Αφού έχετε μετρήσει το χώρο σας και έχετε υπολογίσει το μέγεθος της εκτροφής που θέλετε να έχετε, υπάρχουν δύο τρόποι κατασκευής που εξαρτώνται άμεσα από τον οικονομικό παράγοντα. (την τσέπη σας).

α) Ή κατασκευάζετε από την αρχή όλη την εγκατάστασή σας, (υψηλό κόστος),

β) Ή αφού έχετε μελετήσει και καταλήξει στην χωροταξική μελέτη, κατασκευάζετε τμηματικά την  εγκατάστασή σας και σε βάθος χρόνου, αρχίζοντας όμως από τα βασικά και τα άκρως απαραίτητα. (διασπορά του κόστους).

Σημείωση: Οι ιδιοκατασκευές έχουν, σχετικά πάντα, χαμηλότερο κόστος. Σε αυτό το σημείο θέλω να πω ότι δεν μέμφομαι τις έτοιμες, που μπορείτε να βρείτε στην αγορά, εκ των οποίων οι περισσότερες, αν όχι όλες, είναι χρηστικότατες και οι οποίες είναι και πολύ περισσότερο σωστά δομημένες. Το κόστος τους όμως είναι αναλόγως με τις ιδιοκατασκευές 30% - 80% ακριβότερες.  

*Γ. ΑΡΧΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ.*

α) Επιλογή διαστάσεων προσόψεων.
Υπάρχουν πολλών διαστάσεων (ύψους και μήκους) στο εμπόριο. Από 30cmX30cm, έως και 120cmX50cm. Η επιλογή είναι δική σας και βάσει της μελέτης σας. Εγώ επέλεξα τις 40cm Χ 30cm. (Υπάρχουν και με θέση για εξωτ. φωλιά και χωρίς).

(φωτ 1,2)

Συμφέρει η αγορά τους και όχι η προσπάθεια κατασκευής τους από κουνελόσυρμα, ή άλλο τύπο πλέγματος. (από άποψη χρηστικότητας και υγιεινής, καθώς και από άποψη μείωσης χρόνου κατασκευής – κατά πολλές εργατώρες – αλλά και από άποψη ακριβείας των διαστάσεων).

β) Μπορείτε να κατασκευάσετε σε ξυλουργό κουτιά από μελαμίνη 220mm πάχους, με πλάτη 0,8mm. Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να είναι μελαμίνη άνθυγρη! Σε αυτό το κουτί θα υπολογίσετε το ύψος της πρόσοψης, συν 4-5 πόντους, για την εισαγωγή των ταψιών αποκομιδής των ακαθαρσιών των πουλιών. Επίσης θα υπολογίσετε στο μήκος και ένα κενό διάστημα 1 – 1,5cm, για το διάκενο των προσόψεων όπου θα τοποθετηθεί μετά το διαχωριστικό των κλουβιών.
Οι δικές μου, οι διπλές ζευγαρώστρες είναι διαστάσεων 82cm μήκος Χ 35cm ύψος.

(φωτ 3)

γ) Όπως θα παρατηρήσατε στην φωτογραφία, στο εσωτερικό έχω βιδώσει, με νοβοπανόβιδες, οδηγούς από σουηδικό ξύλο, διαστάσεων 2,5cm X 3,0cm, με «αυλάκι» στο μέσον, και στους τέσσερις οδηγούς, όπου θα «θηλυκώνει» το διαχωριστικό.

δ) Όλες οι τομές έχουν κλεισθεί με ακρυλική σιλικόνη!

Εγώ έχω κατασκευάσει δύο τέτοια κουτιά, διπλά. Δηλαδή έχω δύο διπλές ζευγαρώστρες ανά κουτί. Το πρώτο το βλέπεται στην φωτογραφία από πάνω.

Και κατ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο έχω κατασκευάσει και δύο διπλά κουτιά διαστάσεων 163cm X 35cm.

(φωτ 4)

Το βάθος των κλουβιών είναι 45cm. Οι λόγοι που έκανα τέτοιο βάθος και όχι μικρότερο είναι:
1.	Μεγαλύτερος χώρος για κάθε πουλί μέσα στο κλουβί του. 40cm X 30cm X 45cm.

2.	Μεγαλύτερο χώρο για τα πουλιά γενικώς στις περιπτώσεις απογαλακτισμού, ή διαχωρισμού τους σε περίοδο μη αναπαραγωγική, σε κλούβες (βγάζοντας τα διαχωριστικά, μέχρι 120cm X 40cm X 30cm.

3.	Βαθύτερα και μεγαλύτερα ντουλάπια και συρτάρια και εν γένει αποθηκευτικός χώρος κατά συνέπεια. 

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ* :  Όλες οι διαστάσεις που αναφέρω είναι εσωτερικές!

*ΤΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΜΟΥ*: Έβαλα τα σουιδικά δύο πόντους πιο μέσα από το «σόκορο», με το σκεπτικό να πέφτουν μέσα στα ταψάκια τα σπόρια και οι φλούδες τους, όταν τρώνε τα πουλιά. Δεν χωράνε όμως οι 100ml, ποτίστρες με μπίλια που έχω – βρίσκουν στο σόκορο -  και αναγκάζομαι να τις βάζω στην πόρτα του κλουβιού!

ε) Τα σουιδικά ξύλα έχουν βαφτεί με δύο χέρια πλαστικό χρώμα, (αλλού το λένε νερόχρωμα), αντιμικροβιακό – αντιμυκητιακό.
στ) Η τοποθέτηση των προσόψεων γίνεται εύκολα με νοβοπανόβιδες και ροδέλες.

ζ) Στο κάτω μέρος έχω μετρήσει από την πλάτη μέχρι την πρόσοψη (40cm) και έχω φτιάξει από κουνελόσυρμα διατομής 1,2cm X 2,25cm, σχαράκι για να ακουμπάει πάνω στα σουιδικά και να μην έχει επαφή το πουλί με το ταψάκι του.

η) Τα ταψάκια τα έφτιαξα σε λαμαρινά, είναι από γαλβανισμένη λαμαρίνα και έχουν διαστάσεις 82cm X 45cm, τόσο είναι το βάθος των κλουβιών μου, έτσι ώστε να καλύπτει το κάθε ένα δύο κλουβιά, ή μία διπλή ζευγαρώστρα. Τις χειρολαβές τις τοποθέτησα μόνος μου με τρυπανόβιδες.

*Δ. ΑΠΟΘΗΚΕΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΧΩΡΟΣ.*

Κάτω από την συστοιχία με τις διπλές ζευγαρώστρες, έχω 4 μεγάλα συρτάρια.
Στο πρώτο έχω βάλει σε πλαστικά αεροστεγή μπώλ (taper), για πρώτη ζήτηση, τροφή, ρασκ, αυγοτροφή συσκευασμένη – την ανοιγμένη την έχω σε taper αεροστεγές στο ψυγείο.
Στο δεύτερο έχω τα φάρμακα, βιταμίνες, συμπληρώματα, γάντια αποστειρωμένα μιάς χρήσης.
Στο τρίτο έχω ποτίστρες, πατήθρες (καλαμάκια για να πατούν τα πουλιά), τροφοθήκες, κ.λ.π.
Στο τέταρτο έχω φωλιές και νήμα και διαχωριστικά πλέγματα και ότι άλλο αξεσουάρ έχω για την αναπαραγωγή.

(φωτ 5,9)

Κάτω από την μεγάλη συστοιχία έχω ντουλάπια δυόροφα, όπου έχω τοποθετήσει μικρή ραφιέρα για τα αυγά, τα δακτυλίδια, κλπ., και σε κουβάδες αποστειρωμένους το περίσσευμα της τροφής, άμμο, πλέγματα, νερό εμφιαλωμένο, και ότι ογκώδες χρησιμοποιώ. (Ηλεκτρική σκούπα, κ.α.)

(φωτ 8)

*Ε. ΛΟΙΠΟΣ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ.*

α) Υγραντήρας, (λόγω έλλειψης υγρασίας στο χώρο μου),

(φωτ 13)

β) Υγρόμετρα 2, το ηλεκτρονικό έχει και θερμόμετρο με εσωτερική αλλά και εξωτερική θερμοκρασία,

(φωτ 14)

γ) Πίνακα ανάρτησης προγραμμάτων διατροφής, αναπαραγωγής κ.λ.π.,

(φωτ 16)

δ) Πίνακα αναγραφής εργασιών εντός της ημέρας ή της εβδομάδας,

(φωτ 15)

ε) Γραφείο με ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή για αρχειοθέτηση κ.λ.π.,

(φωτ 17)

στ) Εξαεριστήρας ηλεκτρικός στο τζάμι, για μόνιμη εξαγωγή αέρα, παροχή καθαρού αέρα,

ζ) Κλιματιστικό, ζεστού – κρύου,

η) Κάδους απορριμμάτων, για τα φλούδια, καθαρισμό κλουβιών, κ.λ.π.

*ΣΤ. ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΟ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ*

(Χωρίς το γραφείο, υπολογιστή, καρέκλες, πίνακες, κλιματιστικό που προϋπήρχαν)
Αποκλειστικά η συστοιχία κλουβιών, υγραντήρας, υγρόμετρα, αξεσουάρ,
700 €.

*Ζ. ΥΠΟΛΕΙΠΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ.*

α) Αγορά και τοποθέτηση πόρτας τύπου φυσαρμόνικας από PVC κόστους 250 €.

β) Αγορά ιονιστή.

Όπως ίσως καταλάβατε ο χώρος της εκτροφής μου είναι ένας χώρος γραφείου. Του γραφείου μου, όπου επειδή περίσσευαν ως χώρος 20 τ.μ. και επειδή περνάω αρκετές ώρες εδώ, τον διαμόρφωσα κατάλληλα έτσι ώστε να είμαι σε απόσταση αναπνοής!

Απλά τον διαχώρισα από τον υπόλοιπο χώρο του γραφείου, δημιουργώντας ένα νέο δωμάτιο, δίνοντάς μου την δυνατότητα αργότερα επέκτασης και προσθήκης και άλλης μία συστοιχίας!   

Πολλά ευχαριστώ σε όσους με βοήθησαν, 

Εύχομαι να πρόσθεσα κάτι από την μικρή εμπειρία μου στις γνώσεις σας και στις ιδέες σας,

Φιλικά,

Γιώργος Κουκουμέλης
FPO AL 088.

----------


## fadom1

μερικές ερωτήσεις.. το ξύλο στο εσωτερικό των κλουβιών σήγουρα θα λερώνει από ακαθαρσίες και πθανόν να κρύβωνται πιο εύκολα μικροοργανισμοί-έντομα στις σχσμές στα ξύλα.. πως το αντιμετοπίζεις; πόσο συχνά θα πλνεις τα κλουβιά εσωτερικά; κάθε πότε θα κάνεις απολύμανση-απεντόμωση (ανάλογα και με τις εποχές φαντάζωμαι πάει αυτό). ακόμη ξέρεις περίπου τι χρόνο ζωής έχει μια τέτοια κατασκευή; δηλαδή αν και πόσο γρήγορα φουσκώνουν τα ξύλα κλπ.. ρωτάω γιατί ψάχνομαι καιρό να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο..α! την ίδια κατασκευή μπορώ να την κάνω και εξωτερική; κάτω από κάποιο στέγαστρο ώστε να μη βρέχεται ούτε να το χτυπά απευθείας ο ήλιος..;

----------


## xXx

Γιώργο εγώ δεν έχω ανάλογες εγκαταστάσεις καταρχήν!Θα σου απαντήσω σύμφωνα με ότι έχω μάθει διαβάζοντας αλλά 100% θετική γνώμη θα πάρεις από άτομα που έχουν τέτοιου είδους κατασκευές.Το εσωτερικό των ξύλων πιστεύω και εγώ ότι λερώνει αλλά αυτό νομίζω καθαρίζεται.Τώρα για το πόσο συχνά και με ποιο τρόπο το κάνει ο καθένας τους δε γνωρίζω επακριβώς.Απολύμανση κάνουν νομίζω ελαφράς μορφής κάθε 15 μέρες με κάποιο ήπιας δράσης όπως το chevitren και χρησιμοποιούν κάποια πιο δραστικά σε όχι τόσο τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα πχ ardap, parafectans, desifectans κλπ. Ο χρόνος ζωής εξαρτάται φαντάζομαι και από το υλικό κατασκευής, αλλά εμένα προσωπικά δεν θα με  προβλημάτιζε ιδιαίτερα αυτό, μιας και είναι πολύ ανθεκτικές κατασκευές πιστεύω. Την ίδια κατασκευή σαφώς και μπορείς να την κάνεις εξωτερική αρκεί να χρησιμοποιήσεις υλικά κατάλληλα. Για παράδειγμα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης το οποίο αν είναι και καλής ποιότητας με *χαρακτηριστικό γνώρισμα  W.B.P. (weather and boil proof)* που δηλώνει ότι οι κόλλες που έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί στην παραγωγή του είναι αδιάβροχες.

Παραθέτω μερικές διαφορές για τα κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο:


*ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΠΛΑΚΕ - Κ/Π ΘΑΛΑΣΣΗΣ*


*ΥΠΟΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ*


*ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΠΑΛΚΕ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΗΣ ΓΥΜΝΑ* 

Η Worldwood Hellas διαθέτει μεγάλο απόθεμα από γυμνό κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης σε διάφορες ποιότητες, διαστάσεις και πάχη, προκειμένου να μπορεί να καλύψει όλες τις ανάγκες των πελατών της. Λόγω της διαφορετικότητας των πολλών ναυπηγικών εφαρμογών, η Worldwood Hellas δίνει ιδιαίτερη βαρύτητα στη ποικιλία των ποιοτήτων της βάση των εξής χαρακτηριστικών:

- τις εξωτερικές στρώσεις
- τις εσωτερικές στρώσεις
- την κόλλα κατασκευής του
- τη πιστοποίηση του και τα τεστ που έχει περάσει

Όλα τα κόντρα πλακέ που διαθέτει η Worldwood Hellas συνοδεύονται από πιστοποιητικά ποιότητας και χωρίζονται στις εξής υποκατηγορίες:

- κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης για ναυπηγική χρήση BS 1088 
- κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης εξωτερικής χρήσης AW - 100
- κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης εξωτερικής χρήσης WBP


*ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΠΛΑΚΕ - Κ/Π ΘΑΛΑΣΣΗΣ - ΝΑΥΠΗΓΙΚΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ BS 1088*

ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΠΛΑΚΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΙΚΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΟΛΟ ΜΑΟΝΙ BS 1088

ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ

Εξωτερικές στρώσεις από ΜΑΟΝΙ ΣΙΠΟ / ΣΑΠΕΛΙ πάχους τουλάχιστον 13/10.

Εσωτερικές στρώσεις από ενιαία φύλλα MAONI ΣΙΠΟ / ΣΑΠΕΛΙ.

Κατασκευασμένο με μελαμινική κόλλα.

Πιστοποιημένο κατά BS 1088 από Loyd’s 

Το ΜΑΟΝΙ ΣΙΠΟ / ΣΑΠΕΛΙ προέρχεται από τα τροπικά δάση της Αφρικής και είναι παγκόσμια αναγνωρισμένο, ως ένα από τα είδη ξύλου με εξαιρετική αντοχή στην υγρασία και τη θάλασσα.

Ειδικό βάρος ανά m3.

Διαστάσεις: 2500 x 1250 mm 

Πάχη: 4 / 6 / 8 / 10 / 12 /15 / 18 / 20 mm


* ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΠΛΑΚΕ - Κ/Π ΘΑΛΑΣΣΗΣ - ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ AW - 100*

ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΠΛΑΚΕ ΘΑΛΛΑΣΣΗΣ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ AW - 100

ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ 

Εξωτερικές στρώσεις από ΟΚΟΥΜΕ πάχους μέχρι 10/10.

Εσωτερικές στρώσεις από ενιαία ή κομματιαστά φύλλα ΟΚΟΥΜΕ.

Κατασκευασμένο με μελαμινική κόλλα.

Πιστοποιημένο κατά ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ 

Το ΟΚΟΥΜΕ προέρχεται από τα τροπικά δάση της Αφρικής και συγκεκριμένα από τη Γκαπόν, είναι δε από τα πιο χρησιμοποιούμενα Κ/Π θαλάσσης στον ναυπηγικό κλάδο.

Ειδικό βάρος ανά m3.

Διαστάσεις: 3050 / 2500 x 1830 / 1250 / 1220 mm xxxx

Πάχη: 4 / 6 / 8 / 10 / 12 /15 / 18 / 20 / 22 / 25 / 30 / 35 / 40 mm


*ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΠΛΑΚΕ - Κ/Π ΘΑΛΑΣΣΗΣ - ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ WBP*

ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΠΛΑΚΕ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΗΣ ΟΛΟ ΓΚΟΥΡΖΑΝ HYDROCORE WBP

ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ

Εξωτερικές στρώσεις από ΓΚΟΥΡΖΑΝ πάχους μέχρι 10/10.

Εσωτερικές στρώσεις από ενιαία φύλλα ΓΚΟΥΡΖΑΝ.

Κατασκευασμένο με φαινολική κόλλα.

Πιστοποιημένο κατά ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ 

Το ΓΚΟΥΡΖΑΝ προέρχεται από τα τροπικά δάση της Ασίας και είναι ξύλο με μεγάλη αντοχή στην υγρασία και τη θάλασσα

Ειδικό βάρος ανά m3.

Διαστάσεις:  μήκος 2440 / 2140 / 1840  x πλάτος 1220 /  920 mm 

Πάχη: 3 / 6 / 9 / 12 /15 / 18 / 20 / 22 / 25 / 30 / 35 / 40 / 45 / 50 mm


ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΠΛΑΚΕ  ΘΑΛΑΣΣΗΣ COMBI WBP

ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ

Εξωτερικές στρώσεις από ΟΚΟΥΜΕ / ΣΕΙΜΠΑ / ΦΟΡΜΑΖΕ πάχους μέχρι 10/10.

Εσωτερικές στρώσεις από κομματιαστά ενιαία φύλλα διάφορων ειδών 
τροπικής ξυλείας, όχι λευκή.

Κατασκευασμένο με φαινολική κόλλα.

Πιστοποιημένο κατά ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ 

Τα συγκεκριμένα Κ/Π εισάγονται από την ΑΣΙΑ, ΑΦΡΙΚΗ ή ΝΟΤΙΑ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΗ και προορίζοντια για πιο απλές κατασκευές εξωτερικής χρήσης.

Ειδικό βάρος ανά m3.

Διαστάσεις:  μήκος 2500 x πλάτος 1250 / 1220 mm 

Πάχη: 4 / 6 / 8 / 10 / 12 /15 / 18 / 20 mm

----------


## georgekouk

Καλημέρα.
Ως ο "κατασκευαστής" του πιό πάνω "συστήματος", έχω να σου πώ ότι απολύμανση κάνω μια φορά το χρόνο 2 μηνες πρίν την προετοιμασία, σε όλο το χώρο, πάτωμα, τοίχους, ταβάνι, κλπ, με ισχυρό εντομοκτόνο, αντιμυκητιακό, αντιβακτηριδιακό προϊόν.
Στα κλουβιά χρησιμοποιώ μετά από αυτό και αντιμυκητιακό, αντιβακτηριδιακό απολυμαντικό.
Έτσι έχω ώς αποτέλεσμα να έχω ένα χώρο "χειρουργείο".
Τα πουλιά τα διατηρώ με χρήση frontline, και αντιπαρασιτικά, εσω- έξω, και άντιβίωση 2-3 ημέρες προληπτικά κατά την αρχή της προετοιμασίας.
Τα κλουβιά. Αφαιρώ τις ακαθαρσίες κάθε 10 μέρες, έχω υπόστρωμα κάνναβης, και απολύμανση πάλι μετά το τέλος της αναπαραγωγής.
Τα νέα πουλιά πρίν την κλούβα πτήσης, παίρνουν frontline, και όταν περάσουν 2 μήνες ζωής, ανθελμυνθικό για εσοπαράσιτα.
Έχω να δώ ψείρα 4 χρόνια τώρα.
Μύκητες μπορεί να υπάρξουν ή βακτήρια, αλλά αν έχεις προστατευμένους οργανισμούς δύσκολα θα έχεις πρόβλημα.
Όσο πιό καθαρά είαι τα σκεύη και τα υπόλοιπα αξεσουάρ, τόσο μηδενίζεται ο κίνδυνος για το κάθε τι κακό.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος Κουκουμέλης.

----------


## mitsman

Σας γυρναω πισω αρκετα!αλλα επειδη το ψαχνω αρκετο καιρο!κ αυτο μ'αρεσει πιο πολυ απο ολα που εχω δει!εχω μια απορια!μ'αρεσει αυτη η κατασκευη γιατι εχει πατο κ δεν ερχονται τα πουλια σε επαφη με τα περιτωματα!ομως δεν λερωνονται τα ξυλα που εχουν προστεθει για να ακουμπαει αυτη η σχαρα που χωριχει τα πουλια απο τον πατο του κλουβιου?

----------


## georgekouk

> Αφαιρώ τις ακαθαρσίες κάθε 10 μέρες,


Πώς θα μου πείς. Με το χέρι (Με γάντια μιάς χρήσης) και μικρή σπάτουλα, ξύνω τα σχαράκια και πέφτουν στο ταψί. Τραβάω το ταψί αδειάζω το υπόστρωμα με τις ακαθαρσίες, πλένω με σφουγγάρι - απορρυπαντικό το ταψί, βάζω καινούργιο υπόστρωμα και επαναφέρω το ταψί στη θέση του.

----------


## mgerom

> σας γυρναω πισω αρκετα!αλλα επειδη το ψαχνω αρκετο καιρο!κ αυτο μ'αρεσει πιο πολυ απο ολα που εχω δει!εχω μια απορια!μ'αρεσει αυτη η κατασκευη γιατι εχει πατο κ δεν ερχονται τα πουλια σε επαφη με τα περιτωματα!ομως δεν λερωνονται τα ξυλα που εχουν προστεθει για να ακουμπαει αυτη η σχαρα που χωριχει τα πουλια απο τον πατο του κλουβιου?


 oλα λερώνονται. εδώ λερώνονται τα κάθετα τμήματα που αποτελούν το κουτί,τα πλαϊνά. το θέμα είναι να τα έχεις φτιάξει με τέτοιον τρόπο, ώστε στην διαχείρισή τους αλλά και στον καθαρισμό τους να είναι εύκολα και πρακτικά.αλλού είναι τα "μικρά μυστικά" που κάνουν την κατασκευή χρηστική.ενα απο αυτά είναι το μέγεθος των προσόψεων.οι 40άρες είναι απαραιτητεσ. (η...συνέχεια απο τον κατασκευστή) .γειά σου γιώργο μερακλή.

----------


## mitsman

Απλα στα οριζοντια αυτα ξυλα θα γινεται πανικος νομιζω!και να ρωτησω κατι ακομη επειδη το φοβαμαι!φοβαμαι το ξυλο!παρα πολυ!κ στην περιπτωση που καταφερει και γινει η στραβη απο βακτηρια ή ψειρες τα πραγματα ειναι πλεον μη αναστρεψιμα!νομιζω δηλαδη!εχετε σκεφτει/δοκοιμασει την χρηση pvc?και αν οχι για ποιο λογο?λογο κοστους?

----------


## xXx

...και ποια η διαφορά μελαμίνης, κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης και pvc αφού όλα έχουνε λείες επιφάνειες χωρίς εσοχές...το θέμα έχω την εντύπωση σε όλα τα υλικά αυτά να γίνουνε καλά οι ενώσεις όπου υπάρχει κάθετη γωνία μεταξύ των τεμαχίων και να καλυφθεί και με σιλικόνη νομίζω έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να φωλιάσει τίποτε!

----------


## MR G

> ...και ποια η διαφορά μελαμίνης, κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης και pvc αφού όλα έχουνε λείες επιφάνειες χωρίς εσοχές...το θέμα έχω την εντύπωση σε όλα τα υλικά αυτά να γίνουνε καλά οι ενώσεις όπου υπάρχει κάθετη γωνία μεταξύ των τεμαχίων και να καλυφθεί και με σιλικόνη νομίζω έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να φωλιάσει τίποτε!


δεν ξερω απο κλουβια αλλα εχω κανει διάφορες κατασκευες και η διαφορα  μελαμίνης με το κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης και το pvc ειναι τεραστια . η μελαμινη μια γρατζουνια να εχει η ενα χτυπημα η μια ατελεια στην ενωση οπως ειπες και εσει θα ειναι καταστροφηκο για την διαρκεια ζωησ τησ και για την λειτουργικοτητα της , ειδικα σε εναν χωρο που καθαριζεται συνεχεια και εχουμε την χρηση νερου κτλ .
  το pvc ή φυλλα πολυκ/ικο απο την αλλη και δεν ειναι ευκολο να τεμαχιστη και ειναι και κοστοβορο αλλα σε συγκριτικο με το κοντρα πλακε θαλ.  ειναι value for money οπως λλενε και στο χωριο μου... 
 αλλα επειδη ειναι D.I.Y.  ειναι στα κεφια του κατασκευαστη μια και ο ιδιος θα το χαιρεται...

Μια απορια τισ προσοψεισ απο που τισ πειρες εχεισ καποιο link για το site τισ εταιριας που τα αγορασες??

----------


## xXx

σου στέλνω σε πμ φίλε αυτό που θες να μάθεις μιας και δεν επιτρέπεται διαφήμιση μαγαζιών εδώ μέσα

----------


## mgerom

> δεν ξερω απο κλουβια αλλα εχω κανει διάφορες κατασκευες και η διαφορα  μελαμίνης με το κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης και το pvc ειναι τεραστια . η μελαμινη μια γρατζουνια να εχει η ενα χτυπημα η μια ατελεια στην ενωση οπως ειπες και εσει θα ειναι καταστροφηκο για την διαρκεια ζωησ τησ και για την λειτουργικοτητα της , ειδικα σε εναν χωρο που καθαριζεται συνεχεια και εχουμε την χρηση νερου κτλ .
>   το pvc ή φυλλα πολυκ/ικο απο την αλλη και δεν ειναι ευκολο να τεμαχιστη και ειναι και κοστοβορο αλλα σε συγκριτικο με το κοντρα πλακε θαλ.  ειναι value for money οπως λλενε και στο χωριο μου... 
>  αλλα επειδη ειναι D.I.Y.  ειναι στα κεφια του κατασκευαστη μια και ο ιδιος θα το χαιρεται...
> 
> Μια απορια τισ προσοψεισ απο που τισ πειρες εχεισ καποιο link για το site τισ εταιριας που τα αγορασες??


Επειδή Hλία κάνεις  λόγο για κοστοβόρο PVC.
Φυσικά και όλα ζυγίζονται, και η παλαιά φράση των παππούδων μας value for money, είναι η σωστή αναφορά.
Αυτή η αναλογία πώς σας φαίνετε ; Γιατί εγώ, αν πουλιόταν στην Ελληνική αγορά με αυτά τα χρήματα, σίγουρα δεν θα καθόμουν να ταλαιπωρηθώ 20 μέρες για να φτιάξω 15 ζευγαρώστρες μελαμίνης με κόστος περίπου 40 Ευρώ η μία. Μία Τ.Λ=0,45 Ε 
http://www.istanbulkafes.com/PVC_kafes_m002.htm
http://www.kafesciosman.com/
http://www.kanaryakafesi.com/Kafesler.html
Ας κάνω εγώ διαφήμιση των "κολλητών" μου.

----------


## georgekouk

Εάν τα βάψεις με ακρυλικό πλαστικό χρώμα, και έχεις κλείσει τις όποιες χαραμάδες, ελαχιστοποιείς το πρόβλημα. Πάντα όμως, ακόμα και στα σούπερ ντούπερ καθαρά εκτροφεία, ο κίνδυνος είναι υπαρκτός, από την εισαγωγή πουλιών, τροφών, κλπ.
Όταν παρουσιαστεί, απλά πρέπει να είσαι έτοιμος για δράση γιατί μετά εύκολα η εξάπλωση των ψειρών θα γίνει και τότε πάρτε διαόλοι βάγια. Την έχω πατήσει και το λέω εκ πείρας. Δεν προλάβαινα λόγω σοβαρού προβλήματος υγείας της μιάς μου κόρης πρίν 3 χρόνια και τότε έχασα πολλά πουλιά.

----------


## dogoulisd

ΠΟλυ ωραιες οι κατασκευες τους κ Μακη.και οσο βλεπω τισ τιμες τοσο καλυτερες γινονται.πωσ θα γινει να τισ φερουμε ελλλαδα?

----------


## xXx

Αν αξίζουν ποιοτικώς θεωρώ ότι είναι καλοδουλεμένες και όμορφες

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

Καλό μήνα σε όλους !!!  :Happy:  Μπράβο Γιώργο για την κατασκευή !!!

----------


## georgekouk

Ευχαριστώ.
Έχω κι άλλες κατασκευές (κλούβες, τρείλερ, κλπ) αλλά ...δεν τις φωτογραφίζω για το...μάτι!
Όταν θα έχω ολοκληρώσει τις αναβαθμίσεις του χώρου μου, έξω από την πλάκα, θα τα δείξω για να παίρνουν ιδέες όλοι και αναλόγως να πράξουν για το δικό τους χώρο.

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

και κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να δούμε ....είναι η κατασκευή ή όχι των εκθεσιακών κλουβιών. Εάν προλάβω αύριο θα πάω στο σύλλογο να δω τι εστί το νέο ΄΄χάρτινο΄΄ εκθεσιακό....

----------


## xXx

Γιώργο ξέχνα το μάτι και βάλε φωτογραφίες από το εκτροφείο να πάρουμε μάτι  :Happy0064:

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

Συμφωνώ ....!!! δώσε μας υλικό !!!  :Happy:

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

> Γιώργο ξέχνα το μάτι και βάλε φωτογραφίες από το εκτροφείο να πάρουμε μάτι


Εάν καταλάβεις ότι σε  πιάσει το μάτι ...έχω υπατμόν την θεία Λιλή ...να μας τα ξεματιάσει !!!!

----------


## georgekouk

Για να βάλω φωτό...πρέπει να βγάλω...φωτό.
Οπότε υπομονή, γιατί οι υποχρεώσεις οι επαγγελματικές δεν περιμένουν.

----------


## xXx

άντε Γιώργη...κάνε καμία είσπραξη βάλε και καμία φωτό μετά  :Happy0045:

----------


## mitsman

εγω εχω αρχισει να σχεδιαζω παντως την ιδια κατασκευη με σιδερα!!οπως εχω φτιαξει την κλουβα μου,απλα σε διαφορετικες διαστασεις!οπως ακριβως ειναι αυτη στις φωτο επανω!απλα δεν θα ειναι κλειστη γυρω γυρω!ετσι δεν θα μιλαω ουτε για ξυλα ουτε για βακτηρια ουτε κ για χωρος μιας κ θα ειναι ανοιχτη κ στα πλαγια!δεν ξερω,νομιζω οτι θα ειναι κατι αξιοπρεπες για να τα εχω περιποιημενα!τι λετε???

----------


## xXx

θα περιμένουμε να δούμε τις φωτογραφίες σου....

----------


## georgekouk

Εδώ είναι το εκτροφείο μου και όχι μόνο οι ζευγαρώστρες.
















Οι κλούβες είναι ακαθάριστες από τους  προηγούμενους ενοίκους τους πρίν 1 μήνα, αλλά εντός των ημερών θα επέμβει ο Άσπρος σίφουνας!!!

----------


## MR G

*georgekouk στην 2&3 φωτο απο κατο που ειναι οι κλουβες τα πορτακια με τι μεντεσεδακι τα εχεισ πιασει?
τωρα τελειονω την κλουβα μου για παπαγαλακι και εχω σκεφτει κατι τροπους αλλα ειναι λιγο χοντροκομμενοι.
η κλουβα μου ειναι 1μ*1μ*1.10 και θα χρειαστω πορτακια και πο τισ 2 πλευρεσ για να φτανω σε ολα τα σημεια τις κλουβας και ενα απο αυτα που εχω σκεφτει ειναι να τελλαροσω την μια πλλευρα και να κανω μια μεγαλη πορτα οσο ειναι η πλλευρα και ενα μικρο πορτακι μεσα τις , θα ειναι πρακτικο λεσ? 
*

----------


## mitsman

πραγματικα αξιοζηλευτος χωρος και εγκαταστασεις!!ελπιζω να εχω συντομα τον χρονο και τα χρηματα για να τα κατασκευασω κ να σας δειξω φωτο!!!ελπιζω να ειναι κατι σωστο!αν εχετε κατι να με συμβουλευσετε σας παρακαλω να το κανετε...

----------


## georgekouk

Χαχα. Σε κάποιες έχω κρατήσει μερικά πιό μακριά κομμάτια σύρματος από το ίδιο το πλέγμα και τα έχω στραβώσει με πένσα, ανά 5-7 "μάτια" του πλέγματος. Κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο έχω στραβώσει και το κούμπωμα των πορτών. Σε άλλες, καθότι προχώραγα πατεντάροντας, χρησιμοποίησα κλέμες για καλώδια. Θέλει βάψιμο και κάποιες αλλαγές, αλλά θα τελειοποιηθούν όλα. Σιγά σιγά.
Δημήτρη όλα αυτά είναι αποτέλεσμα προσθηκών ετών. Φέτος έβαλα π.χ. το σύστημα ανατολής δύσης. Δεν περίσσευαν και ειδικά τώρα, δεν περισσεύουν χρήματα.
Θέλει ακόμα κάποια πράγματα, τροποποιήσεις - αυτοματισμούς. Σιγά σιγά το ξαναλέω.
Α, σας ευχαριστώ όλους. Καλές γέννες να έχουμε.

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

Μπράβο Γιώργη !

----------


## mitsman

ετοιμα τα σχεδια!αυριο θα παω να ρωτησω για τα σιδερα ποσο θα μου στοιχισουν για να κανω ενα προυπολογισμο!

----------


## dogoulisd

Μπραβο πολυ καλες δουλειες.Κ.Γιωργο μια ερωτηση  βλεπω στην μεγαλη κατασκευη οτι κανετε ζευγαρωμα σε ολα τα κλουβια.Τι διαστασεις εχει το καθενα απο μονο του ?βολευει που ειναι τοσο μικρα?

----------


## georgekouk

Καλημέρα.
Οι διαστάσεις είναι 40Π Χ 30Υ Χ 45Β, και είναι ο.κ.
Τα καναρίνια είναι ευκολοπροσάρμοστα. Μπορείς να δείς ζευγάρωμα και στις μικρές κινέζικες (κλουβιά), που έχουν διαστάσεις 30Μ Χ 20Β Χ 25Υ. Αρκεί να έχουν χώρο για βάτεμα, κατάλληλο ύψος, όσο είναι αρκετό, και χώρο για φωλιά ακόμα και εσωτερική.

----------


## xXx

Γιώργο ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις νέες φωτογραφίες σου ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά στην εκτροφή σου

----------


## mitsman

εδω ειναι ενα προχειρο σχεδιο της συστοιχιας μου!
 

ο καθε οροφος θα χωριστει σε 4 κλουβακια ατομικα κ μετα σε δυο ζευγαρωστρες!μια αριστερα μια δεξια!οποτε 8 ζευγαρωστρες!οι διαστασεις τις καθε μιας λεω να ειναι 90μ*35β*35υ(στο σχεδιο το βαθος ειναι 30 αλλα το μετανιωσα και θα το κανω 35)
θα χρησιμοποιησω γαλβανιζε σωληνες στρατζαριστους 2 επι 2 εκ.θα χρειαστω 50 μετρα δηλαδη γυρω στα 77 ευρω!συνολο ολη η συστοιχια υπολογιζω γυρω στα 250!τι λετε???ολες τις κολλησεις και την εργασια θα την κανω εγω!

----------

